# Rev 3 Maratac AAA CU (copper) available soon



## EsthetiX (Jul 20, 2014)

FYI,

Just received an email back that this will be available in about a month or so @ countycomm.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## bnemmie (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweet, any details about it?


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 22, 2014)

bnemmie said:


> Sweet, any details about it?



No, but I assume it wouldn't be any different than the other REV 3's.


----------



## chillinn (Jul 22, 2014)

EsthetiX said:


> No, but I assume it wouldn't be any different than the other REV 3's.



This. Can't wait. However, I have noticed a distinct difference in the light quality from the Rev 2 with Cree R3 and the Rev 3 with the Cree XP-G2 R5. The Maratac Rev 2 light has a yellow cast, and though I have never been one to say "hey, I like yellow light," it is far more comfortable to sit for hours in the low mode of the Rev 2 than it is in the low mode of the Rev 3, which seems to be, subjectively of course, a light less pleasing to the eye. I think they have different applications, so I wish CountyComm would continue to produce and sell the Rev 2 along side the Rev 3 (fat chance :/ ). 

But I admit I do need that medium mode, for its brightness and its longevity. In reading about what a lot of people think of the Maratacs, they love the Rev 3 for its incredible abilities (wow, bright... lasts a long time... handles Lithion ion, etc), but no one seems to notice, or mention that they notice the actual qualilty of the light (photons) themselves. I find this to be a common oversight in most reviews or comparisons of any flashlights, i.e. they're missing a subjective treatment of the light quality (not just what cast it has, but what it feels like to be submerged in it for a time, and in direct comparison to other "standard" lights that the reader would be familiar with, or with a light source that provides accurate color detection, or contrast, compared to the reviewed light. )

One more thing... I hope they use an orange glowing ring for the Rev 3 Cu, as opposed to the green glowing ring on the standard Rev 3. That would seem a better fit, aesthetically 

************
currently, it appears the standard Al AAA Rev 3 is back in stock. 
Also, they still have in stock the Cu CR123 and the Cu AA Rev 2. 
Watch this page for the release of the Cu AAA Rev 3: http://www.countycomm.com/whatsnew.html


----------



## chillinn (Jul 25, 2014)

chillinn said:


> ************
> currently, it appears the standard Al AAA Rev 3 is back in stock.
> Also, they still have in stock the Cu CR123 and the Cu AA Rev 2.
> Watch this page for the release of the Cu AAA Rev 3: http://www.countycomm.com/whatsnew.html



uh, oddly the note on the Cu AAA page that said check back today, July 25th, now says "Check back Nov. 21st" 

A clever ruse? Or did they sell out within minutes?


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 25, 2014)

chillinn said:


> uh, oddly the note on the Cu AAA page that said check back today, July 25th, now says "Check back Nov. 21st"
> 
> A clever ruse? Or did they sell out within minutes?



Here's the email I received a week ago..

"We will start production of these in a few weeks so It will be about a month or so.

Thank you,


Mike"

Not sure what the deal is with that. I did email back just now.


----------



## EsthetiX (Jul 25, 2014)

They said it could be sooner and production is starting now.


----------



## chillinn (Jul 25, 2014)

Any time a popular product is out of stock, a company loses money with each missed order. I wrote them last week to humbly suggest, even as much as I love their EDC/survival catalog, that they should _stop selling anything but flashlights_, and focus on keeping them in stock, or at the very least split the Maratac flashlights off from CountyComm site to be sold exclusively through "maratac.com," and open two store fronts, just for flashlights, one in a place like Portland OR, and another on the east coast somewhere, like Nags Head or a resort town in FL. I also suggested they produce a 650-700nm red thrower (because there's only one decent AAA red LED light I'm aware of, the Foursevens Atom A0 with red led, and that's a flood, and probably much more orange than 650nm), and a 375nm UV version of the AAAs, AAs. Some content removed....Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 26, 2014)

One post removed. Unfounded conjecture. Poster can go to the Undergound and continue there.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 26, 2014)

Chillinn, please PM me re your concerns.

Bill


----------



## jorn (Jul 28, 2014)

Rev 2 is current controlled with no pwm. Simple lo-high. I like it. Rev 3 got crappy pwm. Gave that one away. I think pwm is annoying. Might be why some prefer the rev 2 for long term use.


----------



## chillinn (Jul 28, 2014)

jorn said:


> Rev 2 is current controlled with no pwm. Simple lo-high. I like it. Rev 3 got crappy pwm. Gave that one away. I think pwm is annoying. Might be why some prefer the rev 2 for long term use.




I thought that the Rev.2 low did have pwm, but I just checked and I cannot see it, but I can see it on the low in Rev.3. The Rev.3 doesn't have it on high, only medium and low. 

I have to agree that the Rev.2 is a nicer light, especially that its only available in copper, which has superior thermal properties to aluminum. It makes the light a lot heavier, but should protect its electronics from the heat better if you're going to sport a 10440 (against CountyComm's recommendations, but we know its safe from intrepid owners using it that way for years). 

Now that I know there's no pwm on the Rev.2 I'm not sure if that's why its nicer to sit in, or if its the warmer yellow cast. The Rev.3 just feels like a colder, less flattering light, which might be better for searching. And it should be noted the medium on the Rev.3 is nice because often its better to have lower light for more time than the brightest light for less.


----------



## jorn (Jul 28, 2014)

Im sensetive to pwm. I spot it in seconds on all my new lights. High mode rarely uses pwm in any light. its a way to make the light dimmer. I usually dont buy lights with pwm. But some few pwm lights are too nice to ignore


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 28, 2014)

It's all in the frequency. I've seen lights where the PWM frequency is high enough that it's not a bother at all, and one of the benefits is that there is no tint shift when changing to lower levels.


----------



## jorn (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes it is all in the frequency. But i can spot the "invisible pwm" from a quark mini with ease. I think its 2,25 KHz if i remeber correctly. I need a light with way higher frequency to not notice the flicker. And few lights got that fast pwm. Its when i start moving i spot it from glare/reflections in my sideview. If im sitting still in a chair and shine at a wall, then yea its invisible.


----------



## radu1976 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wouldn't you guys think that the MARATAC flashlights - nice lights though, no doubt - have hiperinflated output or/and runtime ?!

In regards to AAA version this is how they are rated :
Version 2 :* 115 lumens for 1hr*
Version 3 : *40 lumens for 7hr *
*138 lumens for 1:10hr
*
Well,* PELICAN 1910 puts 39 lumens for 1:15hr *- first single mode generation - and
* MICROSTREAM II puts 28 lumens for 3 hr *.... those 2 are using XP-C emitters which have lower efficiency than XP-G2 but so much lower ?!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Pelican-1910-vs-Streamlight-Microstream/page2

Further more .... *THRUNITE TIs *puts *60 lumens for 1:05hr* using an XP-G - not XP-G2 - emitter ...so basically using and updated XP-G2 L.E.D. the MARATAC AAA is almost 2.5 times - 150% more efficient - ?!
*FENIX LD09 *with its *XP-E2 puts 130 lumens for 1:30 *hr but using a much larger capacity cell - AA -
*FENIX E05 2014 model puts 85 lumens for 0:45hr *using same AAA alkaline cell ... so MARATAC AAA is 2.5 times more efficient - again 150% more efficiency - using XP-G2 vs XP-E2 !
Using the same XP-G2 emitter *ITP I3s puts 80 lumens for 1 hr .*.. so it's twice less efficient than MARATAC AAA V3 !

How's the runtime of MARATAC being measured : from its peak to the moment the output is reaching 1 lumen ?!


----------



## chillinn (Jul 30, 2014)

radu1976 said:


> Wouldn't you guys think that the MARATAC flashlights have hiperinflated output or/and runtime ?!



Nope. Someones already tested the rev3s here, a few-couple times. There are graphs. I think on medium it was 5 hours to 50% light. Maratacs claims are to the dying of the light, to dark, to the last little bit it can eak out (they didn't espouse how useful the last 10 mins of light is), that's what they got on a duracell alkaline. YMMV.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 31, 2014)

does anyone recall what modes rev 1 was? L --> M --> H?

I had a v2 copper and it barely patinaed which made me think it was lower quality copper than the v1/original because those would patina like crazy


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 1, 2014)

tobrien said:


> does anyone recall what modes rev 1 was? L --> M --> H?
> 
> I had a v2 copper and it barely patinaed which made me think it was lower quality copper than the v1/original because those would patina like crazy



I remember Rev1 having at least two versions. I had a copper LMH and have a stainless MLH, both rev1.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 2, 2014)

AnAppleSnail said:


> I remember Rev1 having at least two versions. I had a copper LMH and have a stainless MLH, both rev1.



ah dang. any idea why that was?


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, the copper Rev 1 was LMH. I suppose it just depends on when they did the ordering. I had a Rev 2 stainless that had the glow oring, so there could be some transition pieces out there.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 2, 2014)

tobrien said:


> does anyone recall what modes rev 1 was? L --> M --> H?
> 
> I had a v2 copper and it barely patinaed which made me think it was lower quality copper than the v1/original because those would patina like crazy



Stick it in a closed container suspended over amonia. It will patina before your very eyes in just a few hours. Looks awesome.


----------



## gaiageek (Aug 14, 2014)

chillinn said:


> Nope. Someones already tested the rev3s here, a few-couple times. There are graphs. I think on medium it was 5 hours to 50% light. Maratacs claims are to the dying of the light, to dark, to the last little bit it can eak out (they didn't espouse how useful the last 10 mins of light is), that's what they got on a duracell alkaline. YMMV.


Got a link? I've been looking all over for runtime graphs of the rev 3, and haven't found squat. I'm surprised there aren't more posts about the rev 3 on CPF, because spec-wise it really does stand out from the other popular AAA lights out there at the moment.


----------



## chillinn (Aug 14, 2014)

http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/ITPA3.htm
does not say, but I think this is the Rev 3 by the interface description and the posted date, pretty sure reviewer is CPF member and posted link (which is how I think found it).


----------



## gaiageek (Aug 15, 2014)

chillinn said:


> http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/ITPA3.htm
> does not say, but I think this is the Rev 3 by the interface description and the posted date, pretty sure reviewer is CPF member and posted link (which is how I think found it).


Nope, I think that's the original Maratac AAA that was released about the same time as the original iTP EOS A3 Upgraded. From what I can gather, the Maratac AAA rev 3 was released in the 2nd half of 2013, and includes GITD o-ring and diffuser, neither of which are mentioned or visible in that review (which does list the contents of the package).

I'll start a new thread asking if anyone knows of a runtime graph.


----------



## EsthetiX (Aug 18, 2014)

Just received an email from countycomm saying "2 more weeks"


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting.... it's always interesting to see what they produce. One thing is almost certain... this Rev 3, will not match any previous Rev 3  but I'll wait to see what is actually be delivered, I'm likely to be surprised either way.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 16, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Interesting.... it's always interesting to see what they produce. One thing is almost certain... this Rev 3, will not match any previous Rev 3  but I'll wait to see what is actually be delivered, I'm likely to be surprised either way.




Copper available now in Rev. 3
http://www.countycomm.com/aaacopper.html


And I realize too late... (snif) that I believe the Rev. 2 with the Cree R3 and 2 modes and even only 115 lumen is far superior to the Rev. 3, for its lack of PCM, and the beautiful light it casts.

So I ask... please... reply to me or PM me with any single aaa light that uses a Cree R3 from any manufacturer, because I think I like it better than the R5, and now no longer available from Maratac... my life is pretty much over (hope hyperbole is appreciated).


----------



## mobilerd (Sep 16, 2014)

I just ordered one. Never dealt with these guys, any idea how long it will be to deliver?


----------



## chillinn (Sep 16, 2014)

mobilerd said:


> I just ordered one. Never dealt with these guys, any idea how long it will be to deliver?



I believe within 5 business days, once the order is processed.


----------



## mobilerd (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks chillinn.


----------



## Orion's Belt (Sep 16, 2014)

I would be all over this, but I highly dislike the M-L-H interface.


----------



## mobilerd (Sep 16, 2014)

Orion's Belt said:


> I would be all over this, but I highly dislike the M-L-H interface.




Please elobarate.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 16, 2014)

This is trouble! Whenever i go o that site i spend a lot of money. M-L-H ... Interesting. Apparently by popular demand... Of course the detailed description says l/m/h so as usual one has to take the description with a large grain of salt until some one actually gets one. I think we can be assured though that it is copper and takes an AAA cell. Everything else we better wait to verify.  The quoted levels sound really nice too.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 17, 2014)

chillinn said:


> Copper available now in Rev. 3
> http://www.countycomm.com/aaacopper.html
> 
> 
> ...



PCM? did you by chance mean PWM?


----------



## chillinn (Sep 17, 2014)

tobrien said:


> PCM? did you by chance mean PWM?




>< yes, thanks... PCM is used in digital audio, PWM is used in led flashlights... I got them briefly mixed up, and I thank you for catching that and taking the time to point at me and laugh (if you have not done that, plz feel free to do that now).


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 17, 2014)

138 lumens for 70 minutes? That's actually the same as the real output and runtime of an L3 Illuminations L10 with the Cree emitter with an Eneloop 2000. Yet the best AAA has only half the capacity of an Eneloop 2000. The L3 Illuminations L10 is well-known for it's very flat, well regulated output. This makes me wonder what kind of stepdown this light has. They certainly don't say on the website.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 17, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> 138 lumens for 70 minutes? That's actually the same as the real output and runtime of an L3 Illuminations L10 with the Cree emitter with an Eneloop 2000. Yet the best AAA has only half the capacity of an Eneloop 2000. The L3 Illuminations L10 is well-known for it's very flat, well regulated output. This makes me wonder what kind of stepdown this light has. They certainly don't say on the website.


I'm guessing the stated runtimes are not really how a sensible person would measure them. I don't remember them being accurate in the past. I'd even be a bit surprised if it actually met the 138 _(note they didn't say 140 but 138)_ lumens in independent measurements, but I think adjusting for typical error I'm going to like the levels on this light so I'm hoping the beam is nice and smooth.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 17, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Yet the best AAA has only half the capacity of an Eneloop 2000.




I think this statement is wrong headed, not untrue per se, just wrong headed. An Eneloop 2000 is a *AA* size battery, not AAA size. If I am mistaken, please correct me and provide a link to this magical AAA eneloop with 2000mAh capacity, because if it exists, I want it. The AAA size eneloop, AFAIK, only has a capacity of *900mAh* and a max voltage of 1.25-1.35v, and it outperforms a Duracell alkaline AAA only slightly, providing a smoother voltage depleation curve before both drop below 1v (the eneloop will stay above 1v longer under the same load).


----------



## Orion's Belt (Sep 17, 2014)

mobilerd said:


> Please elobarate.


I prefer my lights to come on in the low mode.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if the machining will change like it did between 1 and 2?


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 18, 2014)

chillinn said:


> I think this statement is wrong headed, not untrue per se, just wrong headed. An Eneloop 2000 is a *AA* size battery, not AAA size. If I am mistaken, please correct me and provide a link to this magical AAA eneloop with 2000mAh capacity, because if it exists, I want it. The AAA size eneloop, AFAIK, only has a capacity of *900mAh* and a max voltage of 1.25-1.35v, and it outperforms a Duracell alkaline AAA only slightly, providing a smoother voltage depleation curve before both drop below 1v (the eneloop will stay above 1v longer under the same load).



I'm well aware that the Eneloop 2000 is a AA battery. I was, after all, comparing the new Maratac Copper with the L3 Illuminations L10 (which is a AA light). And I think most people around here know that you're talking about AA batteries if you say 'Eneloop 2000'. As for AAA batteries, the ordinary Eneloop AAA has a capacity of 800mAH, not 900mAH or 1000mAh. But the old non-LSD Duracell AAA was a real 1000mAH battery.


----------



## turkeylord (Sep 19, 2014)

Must say I'm not a huge fan of M-L-H either, but I can appreciate having options even if only one at a time.

That being said, I'm still loving my Maratac AAA Cu Rev. Preon 219B.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 19, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> I'm well aware ... with the L3 Illuminations L10 (which is a AA light).... L3 Illuminations L10 .....if you say 'Eneloop 2000'. As for AAA batteries, the ordinary Eneloop AAA has a capacity of 800mAH, not 900mAH or 1000mAh. But the old non-LSD Duracell AAA was a real 1000mAH battery.



Clarity appreciated, if disappointing (I want nuts batteries). AA lights are ok. Which Cree is in that? Ok, I am starting to realize how specific language is here, and that is so cool, because accuracy is like **** to me, but I was just including my eneloops as ordinary but I guess they are not, which is cool too.


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 19, 2014)

mobilerd said:


> I just ordered one. Never dealt with these guys, any idea how long it will be to deliver?



One thing about this Country Comm place is they sure seem to want an awful lot for shipping. $10 seems rather excessive to ship an itty bitty 1xAAA light a mere two hour drive from them if you ask me. Especially since Illumination Supply is maybe two miles from them, and charges a fraction of what they do for shipping.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 19, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> One thing about this Country Comm place is they sure seem to want an awful lot for shipping. $10 seems rather excessive to ship an itty bitty 1xAAA light a mere two hour drive from them if you ask me. Especially since Illumination Supply is maybe two miles from them, and charges a fraction of what they do for shipping.


Hmmm.... yes they have been known for high shipping as they use UPS for everything... and slow as they use UPS Ground... one reason I usually buy stuff in bulk from them when I order.... ....on my last order I was surprised I got free shipping.... I thought it was a change in their stategy.... I see now that their new policy of *Free Shipping on orders over $99.00*; a welcome change for me.


----------



## StorminMatt (Sep 19, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Hmmm.... yes they have been known for high shipping as they use UPS for everything... and slow as they use UPS Ground... one reason I usually buy stuff in bulk from them when I order.... ....on my last order I was surprised I got free shipping.... I thought it was a change in their stategy.... I see now that their new policy of *Free Shipping on orders over $99.00*; a welcome change for me.



Given that I'm only about two hours from them, UPS ground won't take any longer than even priority mail. But the shipping cost has me wondering whether they would allow local pickup.


----------



## EsthetiX (Sep 22, 2014)

No local pickup, it says that on their website. Their company is not designed for someone to set aside time from what they are doing to handle small purchases. Other than that, the shipping is silly. USPS is only $2.09 if they package properly (13oz and under).

Received shipping notification today. Will post high quality pics if anyone wants.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah CC's shipping needs to change


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 24, 2014)

Got mine today. Not bad. Weight is 28.4g (without battery) essentially the same as my Rev-2. Looks identical except emitter, glow ring, slight more texture to reflector and and maybe the lens. Tint appears excellent at all levels. Levels are M/L/H as stated on website. Threads are smooth.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 24, 2014)

I got a cut, empty package today 😢... Email is in to customer service...


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 24, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Got mine today. Not bad. Weight is 28.4g (without battery) essentially the same as my Rev-1 (I think its a rev 1). Looks identical except emitter, glow ring, slight texture to reflector and and maybe the lens. Tint appears excellent at all levels. Levels are M/L/H as stated on website. Threads are smooth.


Rev1 was 3 mode, L-M-H. Rev2 was 2 mode L-H, and more Knurling on head.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 24, 2014)

mcbrat said:


> Rev1 was 3 mode, L-M-H. Rev2 was 2 mode L-H, and more Knurling on head.


*Yes thanks*, I just checked, and I had compared it to my Rev-2, not Rev 1. Updated post.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 24, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Got mine today. Not bad. Weight is 28.4g (without battery) essentially the same as my Rev-2. Looks identical except emitter, glow ring, slight more texture to reflector and and maybe the lens. Tint appears excellent at all levels. Levels are M/L/H as stated on website. Threads are smooth.


The silicon diffuser is also GID which is kind of neat.

Rev-1 weighs 27g, with an even more textured reflector, and the smaller emitter (XP-E ?). The tint and smaller hotspot on the Rev-1 is actually quite nice for many things. 

The high on the Rev-3 is quite nice. If the head fit properly on my LD-01-SS I'd seriously consider putting the two together for EDC.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 25, 2014)

mcbrat said:


> I got a cut, empty package today &#55357;&#56866;... Email is in to customer service...



:thumbsup: for CC customer service. I've got a replacement on the way!


----------



## mobilerd (Sep 25, 2014)

mcbrat said:


> I got a cut, empty package today ... Email is in to customer service...



Got mine today also. Man I would have been ill if somebody cut and ripped off my light. Glad County is making it right, encourgages me to do more business with them. I think it is a very cool little flashlight. That's about as far as I can advise since I am a newby to the high performance/collectable LED scene. I am really digging this forum.


----------



## cancow (Sep 27, 2014)

Why get a AAA over a AA?


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 27, 2014)

Smaller, lighter.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 27, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Smaller, lighter.


+1 .... and if you carry an extra cell then you save weight again.

My AAA lights have enough capacity for how I use them so why carry an AA light....too big for my keychain. 

I happen to also carry an 18650 light as main EDC so I'm covered in runtime an lumens, but really my AAA light (Fenix LD01-SS) works for me solo as well.

I'm liking this Rev 3 copper light though; I'm liking the Med and the High levels now. Of course I've liked all the Maratac AAA lights in this series in all the different revs and materials. I don't trust the keyring attachment though for my keys, and SS is better on my keychain. Maybe I'll try swapping pills one day into a LD01-SS.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 27, 2014)

cancow said:


> Why get a AAA over a AA?



You don't.






You get both.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 27, 2014)

GordoJones88 said:


> You don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## jorn (Sep 28, 2014)

Did that, but gave the aa as a gift when i saw the pwm.. My maratac loving days are over now that the new aaa version got pwm too.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 28, 2014)

jorn;4516267. My maratac loving days are over now that the new aaa version got pwm too.[/QUOTE said:


> Why does PWM working with constant current pose a problem? Many of the flashlights presented on CPF and the Market Place use PWM for lower outputs, even HDS lights.


----------



## jorn (Sep 28, 2014)

Because i can see the flickering in every reflecting surface i walk past with pwm controlled outputs. Maratac, hds, audi, mcgizmo. Names dont matter, the quality of the tube dont matter.. pwm is still pwm and the only thing that matters with pwm is kHz. Walking in soaking wet woods, or walking by a mountin lake is no good because every wet surface gets reflective. I need superduper high pwm to not notice. Even the fast 2,2 kHz quark mini is annoying in the long run. No problems with pwm if im sitting still in a chair, then it's hard to spot. But when im in motion near reflective stuff.. yuck. I guess im a fast walker, combine it with the always wet, dark, arctic autumns, and it's noo good. I dont look at pwm as a quality solution for the lo modes. Same way as i dont see a old 50hz tv as quality item. No matter how mutch it did cost 20 years ago. And the tv is not even moving  Same with pwm in car led lights. hate it. I see the strobing effect and it automaticly grabs my attention. 
If it werent for pwm i would have bought a McGizmo long time ago.. Pwm is ok in short burst use, or when im not moving the light. But straining on my eyes on a loooong walk. So naturally, I avoid pwm as long i can, becaue they always end up as a gift or in the drawer of dust.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 28, 2014)

Duly noted. I have no issues with PWM, but there are those who do have such issues, obviously/ Thanks for elaborating on your concerns.
Bill


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 28, 2014)

jorn said:


> Because i can see the flickering in every reflecting surface i walk past with pwm controlled outputs. Maratac, hds, audi, mcgizmo. Names dont matter, the quality of the tube dont matter.. pwm is still pwm and the only thing that matters with pwm is kHz. Walking in soaking wet woods, or walking by a mountin lake is no good because every wet surface gets reflective. I need superduper high pwm to not notice. Even the fast 2,2 kHz quark mini is annoying in the long run. No problems with pwm if im sitting still in a chair, then it's hard to spot. But when im in motion near reflective stuff.. yuck. I guess im a fast walker, combine it with the always wet, dark, arctic autumns, and it's noo good. I dont look at pwm as a quality solution for the lo modes. Same way as i dont see a old 50hz tv as quality item. No matter how mutch it did cost 20 years ago. And the tv is not even moving  Same with pwm in car led lights. hate it. I see the strobing effect and it automaticly grabs my attention.
> If it werent for pwm i would have bought a McGizmo long time ago.. Pwm is ok in short burst use, or when im not moving the light. But straining on my eyes on a loooong walk. So naturally, I avoid pwm as long i can, becaue they always end up as a gift or in the drawer of dust.




You got me checking my McGizmos & other lights. I can't see any PWM, no matter how hard I try. I even tried relaxing my eyes while looking at & away from it. Kinda like those wacky posters that had the images hidden in them years ago. 

Disclaimer: I can see it in a few of my cheap China lights. But then again, I may have it in strobe mode! :duh2::duh2:


----------



## jorn (Sep 28, 2014)

Just hope you dont ever notice pwm. Because once you do, it's no turning back. It's easy for me to see pwm in my sideview when im in motion. When it's raining/snowing hard it will also give annoying effects in the rain droplets and snow flakes flying by. But that is a minor issue. After a hour i feel constant strain on my eyes, and the attention grabbing strobing effect i see in my sideview is he worst part. It's only in my sideview when passing reflective stuff i see the strobing effect from pwm. The exeptions is when snowing or raining hard, and when wading hip deep in water. All the reflections from the waves will reflect a annoying "strobing" effect. Even when i stand still i feel like getting "strobed" from the reflections from the moving waves. So motion + a reflective surface is the big key factors to see the pwm flicker as a "super fast strobe". 

After using high only on some fishing trips, I wont bring a pwm controlled light anywhere near reflective stuff no more. Not for long term use, it's not for me.. I want a light that i can stand using in all modes, and all sorts of weather and enviroment. So i prefer the little tint shift that a 100% current controlled lights gives over no tint shift, eyestrain, and strobing effect in the sideview. 
I usually walk steep mountains for hours in all kinds of weather to get to my secret fishing spots. And i think it might help fuel my hatred for pwm. When I have walked for hours. Im wet, hungy and tired, I tend to easely get annoyed over even the smallest things. Active fishing far from nowhere is endless pain. It's a pain to get there, and its a pain in the neck to throw lures for hours and hours (but the fish you might get is awsome):tinfoil:. And it's when it's really misrable and wet outside i really notice the strobe like effect from reflections in my sideview. In the kind of weather when most pepole stays indoors. So i suspect the long term use in bad enviroments might help a little pushing my nerves, and I end up flipping out over pwm hehe. I do have some few pwm lights that i really love. But they dont see that mutch use when adventuring outdoors. They are more of a indoor, short term use lights for me. I think pwm is a step in the wrong direction when it comes to comfort and quality lights. The old rev 2 was close to perfect, It only needed a simple led swap for better (neutral) tint. But thats my opinion on the old maratac


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 28, 2014)

I am really surprised that more manufacturers haven't switched to using digital linear current controlled lights. No PWM in those drivers. And they are more efficient.


----------



## EsthetiX (Sep 29, 2014)

The patina showing after about 4 days of being removed from the air tight sealed packaging. I really like it. Great tint and don't notice any PWM


----------



## EsthetiX (Sep 29, 2014)

cancow said:


> Why get a AAA over a AA?



Form factor.

AA is larger = not as comfortable on a keychain or in the pocket.


----------



## liteboy (Oct 8, 2014)

this is my first copper light - was always afraid of the loss of metallic sheen. I thought what the heck for $40. It's a great little light - almost disappears in my smallish hands. high is impressive for such little light and AAA power. tint is neutral and beam has nice hotspot with just enough spill. the GITD diffuser is indeed nice little touch. wish I can get more of these for this and other lights (if anyone knows where, please tell). the downsides so far are the mode selection - I kid of hate this. it reminds me of the blasted Flupic for several lights I have - except there is no quick blink to indicate level is selected. sometimes the brightness levels are hard to select. it got stuck on a level a few times and light remained on even after I twisted it off. time will tell how robust this controller board is. I agree with others for Low to be first mode and Low should be much lower too. but that aside, it is a nice little light, good quality deep knurling on the body and head. ONly other thing I will hold comment about is how much I'll like the patina as the copper oxidizes.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Oct 8, 2014)

liteboy said:


> The GITD diffuser is indeed nice little touch. wish I can get more of these for this and other lights (if anyone knows where, please tell).



These are not GITD and are also bigger, but it's a start.

http://www.nitecore.com/productList.aspx?cid=115


----------



## Novice OX (Oct 15, 2014)

I just got mine in the mail and right out of the package with a brand new battery it's having problems switching modes. When turning on, it sometimes flashes and then stays off. Most often when switching into high mode. 
Has anyone else had this problem? This is unacceptable for a light straight out of the package.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2014)

Novice OX said:


> I just got mine in the mail and right out of the package with a brand new battery it's having problems switching modes. When turning on, it sometimes flashes and then stays off. Most often when switching into high mode.
> Has anyone else had this problem? This is unacceptable for a light straight out of the package.


Unfortunately a light right out of the package often needs it's threads or contact points cleaned. What type of cell are you using? although I would not expect a problem with any cell really other maybe a really bad Alkaline.


----------



## Novice OX (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, I took a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol to the threads and exposed board contacts and indeed it came away surprisingly grimy. I cycled through all the modes 30x and counted 7 failures to turn on (out of 90 total, 5 on high, 2 on med). 
I am using a Rayovac Ultra Pro Alkaline.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 15, 2014)

For my Cu lights I regularly clean and lube the threads


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 15, 2014)

Novice OX said:


> Ok, I took a q-tip dipped in rubbing alcohol to the threads and exposed board contacts and indeed it came away surprisingly grimy. I cycled through all the modes 30x and counted 7 failures to turn on (out of 90 total, 5 on high, 2 on med).
> I am using a Rayovac Ultra Pro Alkaline.



Sounds pretty reasonable, don't forget the end of the light/threads that contact the ring on the board. I find on a new light I may need to clean it a day or two later again and then it usually settles for a qood while. Stainless steel seems to stay pretty clean compared to others, but no scientific test on that yet.

Hope your happy with it. It's a pretty nice light, but at the price for the copper lights you want them to work very well.


----------



## Novice OX (Oct 16, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> I find on a new light I may need to clean it a day or two later again and then it usually settles for a qood while.
> 
> Hope your happy with it. It's a pretty nice light, but at the price for the copper lights you want them to work very well.



I wanted to give it a little time before I posted again, based on your experience, and I'm glad I did. This morning I ran the same test with 0 failures! I didn't use it that much between now and then or clean it again either. 
I'm very happy with it! I probably would have kept it, even if it hadn't improved, just because it's so dang pretty. I bought it to have a pocket EDC because I didn't have one up to this point, and yes, I want it to work very well. The PWM is mildly irritating when I look for it, but I doubt it'll bother me in normal use. 
I think my favorite feature is actually going to be the new diffuser! It multiplies the usefulness of the light for me. With the diffuser on it puts out nearly a full sphere of light (directly behind the butt of the light is blocked) that is brighter towards the front. While tailstanding it's like having the brightest little candle you've ever seen. 
Thank you for your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## chillinn (Oct 19, 2014)

Interesting: http://tinyurl.com/klj7sha : 3 sold in August for ~$80. My interpretation of this is the market value of the Maratac AAA Rev. 2 Cu has skyrocketed.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 19, 2014)

The CR123 Cu from Maratac has skyrocketed since it finally sold out


----------



## chillinn (Nov 5, 2014)

mcbrat said:


> The CR123 Cu from Maratac has skyrocketed since it finally sold out




The AA Cu was on sale for a while, and I meant to get one but failed to do so. :'( Now it is discontinued... as its value rockets towards the sky. Farewell, little guy!


---

Recently I did a very unscientific test, and confirmed a hunch (for myself, after having used these 2 lights for seveeral months). I have a AAA Rev. 3 Al and a AAA Rev.2 Cu. I threw in freshly charged batteries that were reasonably matched in capacity/voltage (panasonic eneloop pros, of the bunch I got, after much use, these two stick out as the best performers and the most similar, capcity and starting voltage not under load). The test was to just turn on high and time how long until "moonlight mode" is useless. 

The Rev.3 Al appears brighter at the same brightness as the Rev. 2 Cu because of the yellow cast the Cu has (which I believe I also detect on the Rev. 3 Cu... but I haven't examined it too closely). I know this from the listed specs, the Rev.3 says low is 1.5 lumens, and the Rev.2 says 1.8 lumens, but the Rev. 3 appears brighter, also, the pwm is tiring, long term use is problematic). 

So that's really it, the method was simple, time until useless, recharge batteries, swap them, and time again, and both times the Rev.2 Cu spanked the Rev.3 Al — in this one type of usage (run on high until useless), by about 25 minutes with either battery. Remember, the Rev. 2 claims 110 lumens and the Rev. 3 138 lumens for about the same burn time. I believe this should be enough anacdotal evidence to tempt a real tester from these forums to put the Rev.2 Cu against the Rev.3 for a few controlled rounds.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 1, 2014)

CountyComm is down to the last 100 units left of the Maratac AAA Copper Rev3. 
Probably run out in the next week or so. Last chance to get one.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow. thanks for the heads up. I am quite depressed I was unable to get a AA Cu Rev. 2 before they disappeard.

I did get a AAA Cu Rev. 3, but gifted it. But while I had it, I noticed that the light it produces was similarly yellow-casted like the AAA Cu Rev. 2, and in stark contrast to the whiter than white regular AAA Rev 3. So the character of the light cast is not determined by the revision numbers (based on my view of the last 2 revisions). I know many don't like cast, but I find the yellow-cast nice, more like sunlight, even though I know its not.

What's going on here? (teach me plz)

The product pages don't talk about the color temperature. Is it a different LED in the Cu compared to the Al version? Was the stainless version distinct as well? My curiosity thanks any who can say.


----------



## thagbert (Jan 29, 2015)

Any update on the next batch? Web page says April 10th. Is that reliable?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 30, 2015)

thagbert said:


> Any update on the next batch? Web page says April 10th. Is that reliable?




No. I have seen their release dates can be extremely off the mark.


----------



## ismaelr305 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can I run 10440's on a Maratac rev 3? What are the dangers, and which will fit better, protected or not? Any advise on brand and charger combo?


----------



## godzilla78 (Feb 4, 2015)

What do you guys use to lube the threads on these, also do you leave the o'rings dry of lube that too?


----------



## Norm (Feb 4, 2015)

godzilla78 said:


> What do you guys use to lube the threads on these, also do you leave the o'rings dry of lube that too?




Please ask your questions here.

Comprehensive Grease and Lube Thread


----------



## godzilla78 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Norm your a gent.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 11, 2015)

Did it ever come out. Was there ever a AA clicky version?


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 11, 2015)

Huckberry had a Cu AA clicky a while back.
I have one ... tall one in photo

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-copper&p=4265637&viewfull=1#post4265637


----------



## turkeylord (Feb 12, 2015)

Yup, and I still have a WTB thread on CPFM to get another.

Here's mine, swapped out to a MiniAA driver and Nicha 219B LED


----------



## recDNA (Feb 12, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> Huckberry had a Cu AA clicky a while back.
> I have one ... tall one in photo
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-copper&p=4265637&viewfull=1#post4265637


If you get sick of it send me a pm. I love clickies. Had I seen that model I would have grabbed it. Oh...maybe not if it didnt come with a clip. That would explain me ignoring it.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 12, 2015)

turkeylord said:


> Yup, and I still have a WTB thread on CPFM to get another.
> 
> Here's mine, swapped out to a MiniAA driver and Nicha 219B LED


Real nice...hard to figure why maratac makes somethig good then just stops? Seems like they could sell a LOT more copper or brass lights.


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 12, 2015)

recDNA said:


> If you get sick of it send me a pm. I love clickies. Had I seen that model I would have grabbed it. Oh...maybe not if it didnt come with a clip. That would explain me ignoring it.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh nice clip too. Don't know how I missed it. Duh.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been wanting to get this pics for a while, where you can see the differences between the 3 versions... (machining wise)
AAA Versions 1,2,3 in order.

Version 1: 3 mode, L-M-H
Version 2: 2 mode, L-H, knurling on head and body covered more area
Version 3: 3 mode, M-L-H, grooves separating knurling from smooth are on head were wider, body knurling area shortened up slightly smaller than V1, glow O-ring in head


----------



## turkeylord (Feb 16, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Oh nice clip too. Don't know how I missed it. Duh.





recDNA said:


> Real nice...hard to figure why maratac makes somethig good then just stops? Seems like they could sell a LOT more copper or brass lights.


Well they didn't get much attention here except in the Show Off Your Copper thread, and were exclusive to Huckberry, not a site many here frequent. The regular twistys on County Comm could only be found via search, they weren't in the catalog hierarchy with the regular AA lights.

I'm sure they would sell better if people could find them :shrug:


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 28, 2015)

The Maratac AAA Copper is back in stock.

1100 units appear to be available as of now.

The AAA Brass appears to be down to 47 units left.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 29, 2015)

Hoping for a AA clicky someday


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 29, 2015)

Still loving my rev 3. I only wish it were a touch warmer but i can get over it. Now if only the Cu 123 would be brought back. I missed out.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 30, 2015)

Cu123 clicky would be even better!


----------



## Bad_JuJu (Mar 30, 2015)

Now thats something i can get behind!^


----------



## rjking (May 27, 2015)

Bad_JuJu said:


> Now thats something i can get behind!^


----------



## chillinn (Jan 27, 2016)

look what popped up in my email today...








hotlinks to Rev. 3 page :/


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 28, 2016)

only 19 left in the massdrop… 
I expect the knurling will be as on far right, and with No PWM
far left is the old knurl and with PWM
middle is first arrival of the No PWM circuit, Oct 2015, a personal favorite





heres a mix of knurls, far right head treated with Miracle grow, middle style knurl on body. this is a lego of the Nichia Tool head and Maratac body





the tool body with Maratac head is also fully functional





Im in the market for a Copper AA if anyone has any leads please share. I prefer twisty, but can be open minded. That clicky AA looks very interesting.. need to read up on that too.. though it seems to be made of unobtanium


----------



## LeveeJohn (Jan 28, 2016)

I love my Rev 2 Cu light, it's my daily EDC. Many thanks for the heads-up on a rev 3.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 8, 2016)

heads up, to anyone interested in a Nichia LED Lego swap for a Maratac or Thrunite Ti, there are some on the bay atm.

LuminTop WORM Silver Nichia 219 80lm NW... $24.95

LuminTop Worm *Brass* Nichia 219 80lm NW LED Flashlight
the worm head does light, the worm body wont light the maratac or Thrunite head





for anyone that missed the ReyLight *Copper* with Nichia and LMH modes, here are some
Reylight Tool Copper AAA Flashlight with Nichia 219B
these ReyLight heads work on the latest version of the *Copper* Maratac, and vice versa





note the lego head swaps do not work on older style Maratacs nor Tools that have the old knurling style, pictured on the left





the lego swaps only work between lights that use the latest knurling, on right above, and that use the ringed LED used on the latest NoPWM models, pictured on right below


----------

